# Talbot/Hymer water pump



## andi4x4 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi All,

Having finally got my 1988 Talbot/Hymer m/h started (you may remember the problems I was having last year) I noticed she has sprung a water leak. Actually, I spotted it before I started her, as, knowing that there was already an existing water leak, I topped it up before cranking it 

Anyhow, Whilst filling the coolant up, I found a small "fountain" of water, about 3mm in diameter comming out from under the water pump. It seems over the winter sometime, whilst sitting with about half coolant level, she has blown a plug out of the water pump housing, I think, or is it likely to be comming from the engine block ? ( I hope not ! ) I have already stripped the pump down ready for removal, although I havent taken it off yet. All hoses are off, all belts off appart from two that run from the pump to a large pully (which I think may be the Power steering pump, as I cannot see how to get them off without without removing the the large pully.) Now, I also need to remove the pully from the water pump, I think, as I cannot get to the water pump retaining bolts without doing so. I have the outer pully removed, but, am struggling to get the main pully off - anyone have any thoughts ? I need all the help I can get with this one !


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

It could be a core plug on the side of yhe engine easy to renew if you can swing a hammer at it and if you can get one

joe


----------



## andi4x4 (Aug 24, 2010)

Update on the water leak -

Having removed the water pump and inspected it, I could find no fault with it. So, I then removed the alloy casting that the pump bolts to from the cylinder head, and lo and behold, there is a huge crack in the bottom of it, not visible whilst in situ. So, I have come the the obvious conclusion, that, this is the problem. Next, I need to get a new one, or good s/h one, to replace it.


----------

